# Mossel Bay/george Vape Meet



## SmokelessFire

Hello everyone - there is another thread (Southern Cape vape meet), but everyone seems to think it means the Southern suburbs of Cape Town.

So I made a new thread for the Garden Route - Mossel Bay and George area.

If you live in one of these areas, please let us know and we can start organising a vape meet.

I know nothing like this has happened in Mossel Bay before and would be great to start a tradition.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JacV

Yeah. I would be in for something like that. I live in the area and think we should do it! Maybe get some more people interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire

JacV said:


> Yeah. I would be in for something like that. I live in the area and think we should do it! Maybe get some more people interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Jip, the more the merrier.

Wonder who else on here lives in the area?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

SmokelessFire said:


> Hello everyone - there is another thread (Southern Cape vape meet), but everyone seems to think it means the Southern suburbs of Cape Town.
> 
> So I made a new thread for the Garden Route - Mossel Bay and George area.
> 
> If you live in one of these areas, please let us know and we can start organising a vape meet.
> 
> I know nothing like this has happened in Mossel Bay before and would be great to start a tradition.


Wow, man I miss the Garden Route, used to go up there for the Billabong pro every June-July, stay at the Backpackers along the way and have 2 months of pure surfing magic. I remember the bungee jump along the way, just before the Big Tree and the forest area. Then there is Victoria Baai, amazing times along that magical route. And Knysna, wow, what a stunning place. And Mossel Bay with the legendary bikers at the one small, well known local pub, I still remember you mullets, never seen okes destroy their rings and valves in such a manner while blowing huge flames from the exhaust. Some of the toughest fisherman legends I have ever met. Remember me with the Kawasaki ZX10R? Okay I have said too much. 

Aai the good ol days. You are so fortunate to live on that side of the world. Have an awesome vape meet. I am sure it is going to be a legendary one. Knowing Mossel Bay, a one night vape meet will become a 3 day and night Vape Meet. Mossel Bay will always have a special place in my heart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire

Chop007 said:


> Wow, man I miss the Garden Route, used to go up there for the Billabong pro every June-July, stay at the Backpackers along the way and have 2 months of pure surfing magic. I remember the bungee jump along the way, just before the Big Tree and the forest area. Then there is Victoria Baai, amazing times along that magical route. And Knysna, wow, what a stunning place. And Mossel Bay with the legendary bikers at the one small, well known local pub, I still remember you mullets, never seen okes destroy their rings and valves in such a manner while blowing huge flames from the exhaust. Some of the toughest fisherman legends I have ever met. Remember me with the Kawasaki ZX10R? Okay I have said too much.
> 
> Aai the good ol days. You are so fortunate to live on that side of the world. Have an awesome vape meet. I am sure it is going to be a legendary one. Knowing Mossel Bay, a one night vape meet will become a 3 day and night Vape Meet. Mossel Bay will always have a special place in my heart.


 
Yes @Chop007 sometimes we don't realise in what beautiful part of the country we are living.

The Buff is still doing the rounds - I believe extended for another 3/5 years.

So if you know of people who live in this area, send them to this thread.

Thanks and happy vaping!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JacV

So it would seem like there are not too many vapers in this area. Will have to bump up the awareness a few notches...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire

JacV said:


> So it would seem like there are not too many vapers in this area. Will have to bump up the awareness a few notches...


 
Jip, seems like it.

Bumpity Bump.


----------



## SmokelessFire

Just thought I'd give this post a *bump*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire

Bump...no one living in the George/Mossel Bay area on the forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raymond

Does anyone know where I can find a replacement glass for a Nautilus Mini in the George area?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire

I know eciggies has a distributor in George. Number on their website - i do not have it unfortunately. Maybe the dist has one in stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oom

SmokelessFire said:


> Bump...no one living in the George/Mossel Bay area on the forum?



I do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendrik2vape

we have a beach house there and i go to mosselbay and hartenbos alot we could orginise something for maybe desember and it could be a millestone in history for the area

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob13579

Aha. Just what I was looking for. Vapers in George, Moselbay, Knysna areas. Is there any facebook, whatsapp, etc group that has been made up that I could join?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hendrik2vape

I made a group/ ekt n groep gemaak stuur aan my n whats app met die boodskap ek vape en ek bly in bv. george dan add ek almal so kan ons begin deur n vape gemeenskap te begin


----------



## vapelifevaporium

Hendrik2vape said:


> I made a group/ ekt n groep gemaak stuur aan my n whats app met die boodskap ek vape en ek bly in bv. george dan add ek almal so kan ons begin deur n vape gemeenskap te begin





SmokelessFire said:


> Hello everyone - there is another thread (Southern Cape vape meet), but everyone seems to think it means the Southern suburbs of Cape Town.
> 
> So I made a new thread for the Garden Route - Mossel Bay and George area.
> 
> If you live in one of these areas, please let us know and we can start organising a vape meet.
> 
> I know nothing like this has happened in Mossel Bay before and would be great to start a tradition.


Hi guys my name is Leigh
I live in Mossel Bay and just joined this site
We just opened an online vape shop and we are opening a small shop in MB, I would love a vape meet, so glad I finally joined ecigssa


----------



## vapelifevaporium

Rob13579 said:


> Aha. Just what I was looking for. Vapers in George, Moselbay, Knysna areas. Is there any facebook, whatsapp, etc group that has been made up that I could join?


Where do you stay?
I am in Mossel Bay and we just launched an online store and our little shop opens soon, stocking Orion and NCV so far and some cool gear


----------



## Andre

vapelifevaporium said:


> Where do you stay?
> I am in Mossel Bay and we just launched an online store and our little shop opens soon, stocking Orion and NCV so far and some cool gear


Most welcome to the forum. You are welcome to punt your business here if you are a supporting vendor. Please contact @Gizmo in this regard. Happy vaping.


----------



## vapelifevaporium

Have done so already. Thank you. Got so excited to see other people to have a vape meet first and above all lol. Hallelujah


----------



## Andre

vapelifevaporium said:


> Have done so already. Thank you. Got so excited to see other people to have a vape meet first and above all lol. Hallelujah


Great stuff. All the best with the venture.


----------



## Ciscokid

Good to know, wonder how many of us are out here in this area. Count me in, if I'm around...travel a lot for work.


----------



## Rob13579

Hi all. There will be a Garden Route vape meet this Saturday 4/06/2016 @ 15:30 at The Blue Oyster Bar in Mossel Bay. All welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob13579

Hi all. There will be another Garden Route Vape Meet on July 2nd. This time it will be held at my residence: 3 Notsung Ave, Heather Park, George. All is welcome. Please feel free to Whatsapp me 084 702 4744 for more details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karel

Hey guys

I am also in Mosselbay quite allot!! We have a holiday home there and we are there every December and maybe once or twice a year. I would love something like that!!!

I think arranging something like this over holiday period can actually be epic!! There will actually be allot of people and allot of people will be intrigued. Maybe arrange something like this in Wilderness or somewhere where one can sit on the beach, listen to epic music and watch the sun go down while enjoying a drink. Are there any beaches there where one can sit and enjoy a drink and maybe start up a fire? We can even go as far as setting up a small DJ deck with some cool music and have a mini beach party type of vibe... But keep al of this under the radar, before rules and regulations start coming down...

I was maybe thinking of Pili Pili bar as well, but it can very quickly become expensive. But that area can also be very cool! Even if we just stay in that area and enjoy the evening there. Maybe ask everyone a small fee, and get a bunch of pizzas from them and then we can still chill there and don't get into trouble for partying on the beach? I don't know.... Just thought about all of this now... What do you guys think?


----------



## Eldeo

Chop007 said:


> Wow, man I miss the Garden Route, used to go up there for the Billabong pro every June-July, stay at the Backpackers along the way and have 2 months of pure surfing magic. I remember the bungee jump along the way, just before the Big Tree and the forest area. Then there is Victoria Baai, amazing times along that magical route. And Knysna, wow, what a stunning place. And Mossel Bay with the legendary bikers at the one small, well known local pub, I still remember you mullets, never seen okes destroy their rings and valves in such a manner while blowing huge flames from the exhaust. Some of the toughest fisherman legends I have ever met. Remember me with the Kawasaki ZX10R? Okay I have said too much.
> 
> Aai the good ol days. You are so fortunate to live on that side of the world. Have an awesome vape meet. I am sure it is going to be a legendary one. Knowing Mossel Bay, a one night vape meet will become a 3 day and night Vape Meet. Mossel Bay will always have a special place in my heart.


Ahoy, Yeah those were the days. Surf comp in J-Bay. One time we slept in the car so we could surf early in the morning.


----------



## Eldeo

Karel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am also in Mosselbay quite allot!! We have a holiday home there and we are there every December and maybe once or twice a year. I would love something like that!!!
> 
> I think arranging something like this over holiday period can actually be epic!! There will actually be allot of people and allot of people will be intrigued. Maybe arrange something like this in Wilderness or somewhere where one can sit on the beach, listen to epic music and watch the sun go down while enjoying a drink. Are there any beaches there where one can sit and enjoy a drink and maybe start up a fire? We can even go as far as setting up a small DJ deck with some cool music and have a mini beach party type of vibe... But keep al of this under the radar, before rules and regulations start coming down...
> 
> I was maybe thinking of Pili Pili bar as well, but it can very quickly become expensive. But that area can also be very cool! Even if we just stay in that area and enjoy the evening there. Maybe ask everyone a small fee, and get a bunch of pizzas from them and then we can still chill there and don't get into trouble for partying on the beach? I don't know.... Just thought about all of this now... What do you guys think?


Oh what a place Pili Pili could be fun and probably the prime spot. Vape and beer pong Vapemeisters. Dammit I'm in Jozi around that time. Would have digged to be at a vape event in George. Espcially if it's the first.


----------



## Eldeo

Anyways count me in for 2017. Leaving for Jozi on the 20th December, meeting up with my old friend. If any of you need a vape employee send me a message. If you're opening a shop in George send me a message.


----------



## SmokelessFire

Hello everyone, I have been away from Ecigsa for quite a while. Did a vape meet hapen during Dec 2016?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokelessFire

Necro

Hi all, seems this area of our beautiful country is not as active when it comes to vaping and meetups.

I think we need to organise one again - if the other did happen- if not then a first one.

Is the Whatsapp group mentioned active?

Let’s spread the word!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter

I stay in Sedgefield and might join the next one... Following the thread for more info


----------

